# your natural deadlift?



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

as title says whats your deadlift? and body weight

i was pulling around 145 with horrific form mainly because i didnt know how to deadlift properly until i read some articles posted on here and some stuff on here about 'dont pull the world towards you, push the world away from you' - basically i just wasnt engaging my legs as much as i should have been.

anyways now ive got my form correct (first time DLing with good form today) i went 80kx8 90kx9 100kx7 105x5 - felt it much more in my legs and my backs thanking me. 70K bw


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

my best has been 160kg at 77kb body weight


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

strongr said:


> my best has been 160kg at 77kb body weight


nice mate.

really wanna hit 130 for reps with good form by christmas


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

harryalmighty said:


> nice mate.
> 
> really wanna hit 130 for reps with good form by christmas


i was chasing 200kg for xmas, i hit 160kg 3/4 months ago, my plans of chasing that 200kg have gone on hold as i pulled a muscle deadlifting on sumday, unsure of recovery time.

my squat is pathetic, i just cant seem to increase it, think i need to really concentrate on it and get some carry over to the deadlift.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

300kg

dbol is batty right>>>>>??? :whistling:


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> 300kg
> 
> dbol is batty right>>>>>??? :whistling:


haha nice lift regardless


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

im 13 stone 3 and my 1rm atm is 200kg


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Best I did was a 230kg at 15 stone, no chance of that now


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

180kg at 70 kg

Pulled my lower back so knocked them on the head for a while, use sumo stance more now and do140kg for 7 (with straps) at 75kg.

My grip always let's me down after a few reps.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Friend has 260kg strong bastard


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Is this only for natty's? thought it was due to the title, but looking at some of the avi's am not so sure?

If so, i didn't dead as a natty...BUT...

*If not*, my from the floor DL (first try in over two years after injury) was 150k @ 61k bodyweight 1rm or 140k for reps...bout 9ish, forgot to count:laugh:

Last comp was silver dollar(18") and managed a 216k @ 61k bodyweight...apparently it makes me one of the lb for lb record holders or something and one of the strongest for my size in ze world as a girlie(is it wrong that i feel like Stewey from Family Guy typing that and feel like i should have a ploy to take over the world?)...i dunno, i just turn up and lift stuff n put it back down, it was the local paper that told me it was some sort of record, well actually, my Nan phoning me to read the article to me cause i don't buy the local paper:lol:

As i said, i just lift stuff and put it back down and have this stubborn thing that on the day, i won't give up till i sh1t myself...which never happened, so think i MUST have more in the tank:innocent:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ser said:


> Is this only for natty's? thought it was due to the title, but looking at some of the avi's am not so sure?
> 
> If so, i didn't dead as a natty...BUT...
> 
> ...


reps ser very impressive strength right there


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Rick89 said:


> reps ser very impressive strength right there


Thank you...BUT, i was on phone so didn't see that this was in natty section...now am back on layy i see it and realise i shouldn't have posted here...ach well...


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Natural, 76 kg, lifting 145kg


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

pulled 175kg @80ish kg, ****e form looked more like a stiff leg tbh


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Natty 205 kg at 90kg dec 11

Now 270 kg at 108kg

this has taken from jan 12 to sep 12 to obtain hope to get into the 300's in the next year or 2.


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

180 at 77kg


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

I love Deadlifts, although dont have them in my current routine.

242.5kg x5 @120kg bodyweight


----------



## Deano87 (Jul 2, 2012)

strongr said:


> my best has been 160kg at 77kb body weight


Jesus thats strong lol. Im 72kg and my best is around 130kg.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Deano87 said:


> Jesus thats strong lol. Im 72kg and my best is around 130kg.


I wouldn't call that strong 200+ at tat body weight would be strong 

I have a friend who is 76/78kg and is doing 500lb (225kg) and is natural


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Pulled 200 @81kg wanna hit [email protected] 90 bodyweight but thats work in progress :lol:


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

Good lifts guys. All of you.

I would be interested to see the height of every one posting here. Just to see if the heavier lifts are from shorter guys.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Ser said:


> Is this only for natty's? thought it was due to the title, but looking at some of the avi's am not so sure?
> 
> If so, i didn't dead as a natty...BUT...
> 
> ...


Wow.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm 6'2" and can pull 165kg x 5, I can add 2.5kg each week and still hit 5 reps, gonna keep adding 2.5kg until I plateau.

I'm 88kg and cutting.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Well for the most part of natty training i didnt deadlift, but once i did (with poor form might i add) i soon got up to 180kg for reps, until i then got back problems and stopped. So i reckon if i had good form back then i would have got well in to the 200's.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Brawn said:


> Good lifts guys. All of you.
> 
> I would be interested to see the height of every one posting here. Just to see if the heavier lifts are from shorter guys.


I'm 6'3", but have long arms so locking out is easy, breaking off the floor is the difficult part.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

210kg @ 85kg bw. A buddy (oly lifter) has a squat of 300 kg and probably can DL even more. ATG and no belt or anything. His bw is above 130kg though. I know for a fact he's natty.


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

I think getting off the floor is common for us taller guys who feel the stretch at the bottom of the movement more. I know thats where I struggle.

But locking out is not an issue as long as I can past the bottom 2 foot of the movement. lol


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Brawn said:


> Good lifts guys. All of you.
> 
> I would be interested to see the height of every one posting here. Just to see if the heavier lifts are from shorter guys.


6 ft


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

180kg 6 reps but tried to do it again 4 minutes later and screwed the last lift and pulled an old injury in lower back. Scared to deadlift now as its a few times goin heavy has ffd me up.

And that lift was at 95kg and im 5' 10


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

oldskoolcool said:


> Natty 205 kg at 90kg dec 11
> 
> Now 270 kg at 108kg
> 
> this has taken from jan 12 to sep 12 to obtain hope to get into the 300's in the next year or 2.


you've gone from 90-108kg and added 65kg on your deadlift in 8 or 9 months?!!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

220kg @ 90kg


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> you've gone from 90-108kg and added 65kg on your deadlift in 8 or 9 months?!!


Never under estimate bodyweight increase for pure strength gain mate.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Brawn said:


> Good lifts guys. All of you.
> 
> I would be interested to see the height of every one posting here. Just to see if the heavier lifts are from shorter guys.


5'9 myself I dont think height factors into a deadlift that much, its more arm length relative to leg length/torso length as well as obviously being very strong!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> Never under estimate bodyweight increase for pure strength gain mate.


Yeah that is very true and if he has put on 18kg of muscle then I'm not surprised his deadlift has shot up 65kg in a short time frame...just seems almost impossible for a natty unless they are beginner gains in which case he would been one of the rare few that can deadlift around the 200kg mark without any training.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> you've gone from 90-108kg and added 65kg on your deadlift in 8 or 9 months?!!


Yes only been back lifting for 3 odd years after 10 or so years off at the start of 2009 when i started back i could pull 180 for 8-10 reps i'm pretty much full mesomorph standing 6ft now this morning at 245 lbs.

when i say started back lifting i mean in a gym i am a heavy plant tech by trade so i'm lifting pretty heavy equipment about for 8 hrs a day hence the leg and back strength from the start.

The 205kg was my last natty lift ive added a bit of test now im not getting any younger and need the recovery.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah that is very true and if he has put on 18kg of muscle then I'm not surprised his deadlift has shot up 65kg in a short time frame...just seems almost impossible for a natty unless they are beginner gains in which case he would been one of the rare few that can deadlift around the 200kg mark without any training.


Very true very true


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

Could do 180 x 6 when natty.

Now have a 260 1rm.


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

202.5kg x1 @84kg but still trying for more


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

215 at 78kg 9 months ago.

If you type my handle into YouTube I have video proof


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

oldskoolcool said:


> Yes only been back lifting for 3 odd years after 10 or so years off at the start of 2009 when i started back i could pull 180 for 8-10 reps i'm pretty much full mesomorph standing 6ft now this morning at 245 lbs.
> 
> when i say started back lifting i mean in a gym i am a heavy plant tech by trade so i'm lifting pretty heavy equipment about for 8 hrs a day hence the leg and back strength from the start.
> 
> The 205kg was my last natty lift ive added a bit of test now im not getting any younger and need the recovery.


Ahhh that makes sense.. Thanks for explanation and good lifting


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

I was pretty chuffed today as I managed to pull 160 for 1RM.

Im 95 kg and 6ft 3 inches. Been training since January after nothing for 7 years. To think I was happy with 2 plates a side 3 months ago !.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Pulled 300kg when I was 19 and natty @ about 110kgs

There are some strong lads in the gym including a lad who at 15 and 70kgs pulled 240kgs and a rugby winger who pulled 260 at 100kg BW on his 5th try.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

My best pull was 180kg for 2 reps at around 80-85kg body weight


----------



## jakethasnake (Jun 26, 2012)

1 megaton


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

225kg at 82kg 5.11


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

currently can do a 185kg no belt, previous best were 210kg bad form, got a you tube vid of a 180 a few months ago somewhere. form was ok nothing special. all natty.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

ohh im 6ft 2, long torso, long arms, not long legs for height. im 87kg currently, got a mate who is 103kg, mma fighter here in the uk, same height and width but longer legs, shorter arms and torso, he can only dealift a little more then me and he is around 8% bf, but i get whooped at every other exercise.... lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

300 double at 136, belt only


----------

